# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  أسئلة في القانون الدولي

## أم خطاب

حدد النطاق الشخصي والنطاق الموضوعي لاتفاقية فينا لقانون المعاهدات لعام 
بين الفرق بين المصطلحات الاتية 
القانون الجنائي الدولي والقانون الدولي الجنائي 
القانون الدولي الانساني والقانون الدولي لحقوق الانسان 
الملحق والبروتوكول
المعاهدة المبرمة في اطار منظمة دولية والمعاهدة المبرمة برعاية منظمة دولية 
المعاهدة بالمعني الدقيق والمعاهدة ذات الشكل المبسط 
المعاهدة الشارعة والمعاهدة العقدية. 

بين مرتبة المعاهدة المصادق عليها من الدستور في الجزائر في ظل دستور 1963 ودستور1976 ودستور1989 المعدل في 1996

*******

تعهد الرئيس الامريكي جورج بوش المنتهية ولايته.بإيجاد حل لمشكلة الشرق الاوسط بإقامة دولتين علي ارض فلسطين التاريخية اسرائليلية وفلسطينية ولكن الرئيس انتهت ولايته بحرب شنتها اسرائيل علي القطاع غزة كيف تعهد الرئيس من وجهة نظر القانون الدولي ؟ حدد الاثار المترتبة عنه؟ 

********

من المعلوم أن مجلس الأمن الدولي،مكلف بموجب ميثاق الأمم المتحدة بأداء مهمة كبيرة وصعبة هي الحفاظ على السلم والأمن الدوليين،وأن المجلس في سبيل انجاز لهذه المهمة يتصرف نيابة عن المجتمع الدولي ويملك في نفس الوقت اتخاذ أي تدبير يراه ملائماً لتحقيق ذلك الهدف

ومن المؤكد- من الناحية النظرية على الأقل - أن المحكمة الدولية بملاحقتها ومعاقبتها لمرتكبي جرائم الإبادة الجماعية،وجرائم الحرب ،والجرائم ضد الإنسانية ،تعد أخطر الجرائم التي تثير قلق المجتمع الدولي بأسره،وتهدد السلم والأمن والرفاه في العالم ،بإمكانها أن تساهم في الجهود المبذولة من أجل تفادي وقوع أو تكرار بعض النزاعات-أقول بعض وليس كل لكي لا يؤخذ علينا الإسراف في التفاؤل في هذا المجال- وتقليص عدد الضحايا .مما لا شك فيه أنها بقيامها بهذا الدور سوف تساهم- شأنها في ذلك مجلس الأمن- في دعم أسس التعايش السلمي بين البشر،وكذلك أيضاً الحفاظ على السلم والأمن الدوليين.

وصفوة القول هنا،أن جهود مجلس الأمن وكذلك جهود المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تصب كافة في مجرى واحد ،وتسعى إلى تحقيق ذات الهدف،وهو الحفاظ على السلم والأمن الدوليين .

ولما كان الأمر كذلك، فانه من المنطقي والضروري أيضاً أن توجد علاقة تعاون في هذا المجال بين الجهازين : السياسي (مجلس الأمن) والقضائي (المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ).

وعليه فإن البحث في هذه العلاقة من مختلف جوانبها سيكون محور اهتمامنا في المطلبين التاليين اللذين نخصص أولهما لعرض مظاهر العلاقة بين المحكمة ومجلس الأمن كما هي محددة في نظام روما،ونخصص الثاني لبحث مشكلة علاقة مجلس الأمن باختصاص المحكمة فيما يتعلق بجريمة العدوان.

المطلب الأول :

مظاهر العلاقة بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ومجلس الأمن المقننة بنصوص صريحة في نظام روما الأساسي:

الواقع أن العلاقة بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ومجلس الأمن تتبدى في ضوء أحكام النظام الأساسي من عدة وجوه وهي:

أ‌) حق مجلس الأمن في حالة (تقديم شكوى) للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية، تتعلق بوقائع يبدو فيها أن جريمة أو أكثر من الجرائم الواردة في نظام روما الأساسي قد ارتكب .

ب)سلطة مجلس الأمن في أن يطلب إلى المحكمة الجنائية وقف إجراءات التحقيق أو المحاكمة أمامها لمدة 12 شهراً قابلة للتجديد بناء على قرار يتخذه المجلس بالخصوص (م 16 من نظام روما الأساسي ).

ج) دور مجلس الأمن في حالة امتناع دولة طرف، أو عدم امتثال دولة غير طرف لطلبات التعاون المقدمة من المحكمة إذا كان المجلس هو الذي أحال الحالة إلى المحكمة (م 87 من نظام روما الأساسي ).

وقبل الشروع في تحليل ما تقدم بشيء من الإيجاز تجدر الإشارة ابتداء إلى أن موضوع العلاقة بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ومجلس الأمن لم تكن محل اتفاق بين وفود الدول التي شاركت في مؤتمر روما الدبلوماسي للمفوضين بشأن إنشاء المحكمة الجنائية (روما 1998 )،بل كانت محل جدل كبير فيما بينها،وقد دفع ذلك بعض الدول لاحقاً إلى عدم التوقيع على نظام روما الأساسي،أو عدم التصديق عليه لحد الآن .

وتفصيل ذلك أن بعض الدول ،وفي مقدمتها الدول الخمس دائمة العضوية في مجلس الأمن،يرى أن العلاقة بين المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ومجلس الأمن كما هي موضحة في نظام روما ليست بدعاً،بل هي تطبيق لسلطة المجلس كما هي محددة في الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة الذي يمنحه سلطات واسعة ومطلقة في مجال استعادة وبقاء السلام وحفظ الأمن.

غير أن فريقاً آخر من الدول التي شاركت في (مؤتمر روما)،كان يشكك في مصداقية مجلس الأمن ويرى أن منح المجلس كل هذه الحقوق،وإعطائه السلطات المشار إليها أعلاه من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تسييس المحكمة الجنائية الدولية،وبالتالي التأثير عليها سلباً باعتبارها أداة للعدالة الجنائية الدولية.

الفرع الأول :

حق مجلس الأمن في إحالة حالة إلى المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية .

تنص المادة (13 )من نظام روما الأساسي على أن للمحكمة أن تمارس اختصاصها فيما يتعلق بجريمة مشار إليها وفقاً لأحكام هذا النظام الأساسي في الأحوال الآتية :

أ)إذا أحالت دولة طرف إلى المدعي العام وفق حالة يبدو أن جريمة أو أكثر من هذه الجرائم قد ارتكبت . ب)إذا أحال مجلس الأمن، متصرفاً بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة حالة إلى المدعى العام يبدو فيها أن جريمة أو أكثر من هذه الجرائم قد ارتكبت .

ج)إذا كان المدعى العام قد بدأ بمباشرة التحقيق فيما يتعلق بجريمة من هذه الجرائم.

واضح تماماً مما تقدم أن مجلس الأمن يملك حق إحالة حالة إلى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ،أي بمعنى يملك حق تقديم شكوى للمدعي العام للمحكمة.

وهنا ينبغي التأكيد على عدة نقاط جوهرية :

1) إذا أحيلت الحالة من مجلس الأمن ،فان المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لا تتقيد بالشروط المسبقة لممارسة الاختصاص الوارد ذكرها في نظام روما،أي بمعنى أنه في هذا الفرض لا يشترط أن تكون الجريمة قد ارتكبت في إقليم دولة طرف أو من شخص يحمل جنسية دولة طرف،فالمحكمة ينعقد لها الاختصاص في هذا الفرض أياً ما كان وقوع الجريمة وبغض النظر عن جنسية مرتكبها.

2)تقديم الشكوى من مجلس الأمن لا يلزم المدعي العام بمباشر التحقيق دائما،بل بإمكانه ألا يباشر التحقيقات إذا اقتنع أن الإحالة استندت إلى معلومات غير صحيحة ،أو أدلة تافهة،أو كانت مبنية على أهواء سياسية أو افتراضات غير واقعية.

3)ينبغي أن يكون موضوع الإحالة واحداً أو أكثر من الجرائم التي ورد النص عليها من نظام روما .. وبالتالي لا يحق لمجلس الأمن أن يحيل- على سبيل المثال- حالة تتعلق بجرائم الإرهاب أو الاتجار غير المشروع بالمخدرات،أو الهجرة غير الشرعية،أو غسل الأموال ،أو الاتجار بالنساء والأطفال ،أو الاتجار بالسلاح رغم خطورتها بدون جدال.ولكن يلاحظ أنه في هذه الحالة ليس ثمة ما يحول دون قيام المجلس بإنشاء محكمة جنائية دولية مؤقتة على غرار محاكم يوغسلافيا السابقة ورواندا للنظر في الواقعة.

4) يجب أن يتصرف المجلس عن إحالته الحالة للمدعي العام بموجب الفصل السابع من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة،أي بمعنى أن يكون المجلس مقتنعاً بأن ارتكاب الواقعة هدد بالفعل أو من شأنه أن يهدد السلم والأمن الدوليين .

5) من حق المحكمة الجنائية الدولية أن تتخذ قراراً بعدم قبول الدعوى كلما تبين أن موضوع الإحالة يخرج عن نطاق اختصاصاتها سابق الإشارة إليها خاصة من حيث الموضوع والزمان ،والأشخاص ،ولو كان مجلس الأمن هو جهة الإحالة.

وعليه إذا أحال مجلس الأمن إلى المدعي العام حالة تتعلق بجريمة من جرائم الحرب ارتكبت قبل دخول النظام الأساسي في 1 /7 / 2002 فان المحكمة لها الحق في عدم قبول الدعوى لخروج الموضوع عن نطاق اختصاصها الزمني.ولكن هنا أيضاً ليس ثمة ما يمنع المجلس - إذا رأى ملاءمة ذلك- إنشاء محكمة جنائية دولية خاصة ومؤقتة.

6)إن إحالة الحالة من مجلس الأمن إلى المدعي العام يثير سؤالاً مهماً هو :

هل يترتب على إحالة الحالة من مجلس الأمن إلى المدعي العام عدم استطاعة المحاكم الوطنية بعد ذلك ممارسة ولايتها القضائية بخصوص الجريمة محل الإحالة استناداً إلى مبدأ التكامل ؟.

من باب الأمانة العلمية يجب علينا أن نتعرف ابتداء أن الإجابة على السؤال المطروح قد تكون محلاً لتباين الآراء في الفقه،فمن يرى أن ميثاق الأمم المتحدة أعلى قيمة من الناحية القانونية من غيره من الاتفاقيات الدولية ولهذا فهو يسمو عليها،سينتهي إلى أن إحالة الحالة من مجلس الأمن إلى المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية من شأنه أن يعطل أية مبادرة تقوم بها المحاكم الوطنية بشأن ممارسة اختصاصها بشأن الجريمة موضوع الإحالة ،وذلك لأن مجلس الأمن يتصرف في فرض كهذا الذي نحن بصدده بموجب الميثاق،وليس بمقتضى نظام روما الأساسي .

وأما الذي يعطي للميثاق قيمة قانونية مساوية للقيمة التي يعطيها للاتفاقيات الدولية بوجه عام،فسينتهي إلى أن اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية الدولية يحول -أي مبدأ التكامل - دون إمكانية قبول الدعوى من قبل المحكمة إذا كانت تجري التحقيق والمقاضاة في الدعوى دولة لها اختصاص عليها،ولو كان مجلس الأمن هو جهة الإحالة.

وفي باب المفاضلة بين الرأيين السابقين ،نختار الانحياز للرأي الأول،لأن منطقه أسد وحجته أقوي ،لأنه ينسجم أكثر مع التفسير الصحيح للمادة(103 )من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة التي حسمت الجدل في هذا الشأن لصالح هذا الرأي الذي نؤيده.

**********
 ب ج اطراف فى معاهدة , الى ان حرب قامت بين ا و ج وعليه ماهى الاثار المترتبة عن هذه المعـــــــــاهدة ؟ 


*********

السؤال الاول:
هل تعتقد ان المعاهدات العقدية هي مصدر مباشر للقانون الدولي العام ؟علل ذلك
السؤال الثاني :
متى يكون لتبادل الوثائق في المعاهدات نفس الاثر القانوني كالتصديق؟ماهو سندك القانوني
السؤال الثالث:
بين حسب رايك لماذا حرر ميثاق الامم المتحدة بخمس لغات (الانكليزية,الفرنسية,الاسبانية,الروسية,الصينية)علم  ا انها تتمتع بنفس القيمة القانونية؟
السؤال الرابع:
علق على العبارة التالية مبينا نصيبها من الخطأ او الصواب مع التعليل:
"لا تلتزم أية حكومة لاحقة باداء كافة التعهدات التي ارتبطت بها الدولة في عهد حكومة سابقة"؟ 

*******
1.هل القاعدة المكملة ملزمة رغم امكانية استبعادها بالاتفاق.
2.هل يمكن للقاعدةالعرفية ان تخالف القاعدة التشريعية.
3.اشرح معنى الاثر الفوري للقوانين


منقول من عدة مواقع as

----------

